# Gloomy Iwagumi.



## Dave Spencer (29 Jul 2007)

My aquatic photography is very much in its infancy, but I have just had a go at the pictures below. I used a Nikon D40, ISO1600, various levels of under exposure and lighting was a desk lamp pointed at a black piece of card on the wall behind the tank.

I wanted to create some distinctive rays of light beaming down, but wasn`t quite sure how to do it. please feel free to give your critique.

Dave.

P.S. This tank is just recovering from a bad case of Rhizoclonium and is feeling a bit sorry for itself at the moment.


----------



## zig (29 Jul 2007)

A moody little arty shot Dave not gloomy


----------



## Graeme Edwards (30 Jul 2007)

I realy like the last pic, yeah very moody.

This is exactly what i was hoping people would be doing in the white room.
Being creative, its great!   


Top marks Davey boy, bravo~!

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 Jul 2007)

It`s a relief some people liked them, as I did think that they went against the grain of the normally nice, bright pics we produce of our tanks.

I don`t normally change the ISO setting because I usually go for maximum quality, but in this instance it gives a slightly grainier feel and prevents too much blurring of the fish, due to the faster shutter speed it allows.

Dave.


----------



## afroturf (30 Jul 2007)

Great pics Dave, I've had a small tank lit with a desk lamp, not great for plants but it gives a really interesting feel to a tank especially when there is surface movement. Looks as if you could be looking into a shady pool or stream.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (31 Jul 2007)

I really love it Dave  one of the best bits, is that it could be a shot of any natural habitat, you cant tell its man-made 

nice camera btw *jealous aura*


----------

